# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Daewoo] Ψυγειο FR 320, ριχνει το ρελέ, βοηθεια στην αλλαγη αντιστασης

## trident

Καλησπέρα σε ολους, 

πριν μερικες μερες το ψυγειο μας (~20ετιας) αρχισε να ριχνει το ρελε, 4-5 λεπτα αφότου το εβαζες στην πριζα.

Μελετωντας διαφορα θεματα εδω, γυρισα λιγο το χρονομετρο για το ξεπαγωμα, δουλεψε μερικες ωρες και ξαναέριξε το ρελε.

Στο πισω μερος ειχε αυτη την εικονα, 



οποτε δοκιμαζοντας διάφορα, αποσυνδεσα τον κοννεκτορα του γκριζου  καλωδιου της αντιστασης ξεπαγωματος που φαινεται στο μεσο της παρακατω  εικονας (ειναι διαφανης, σιλικονη μαλλον, σαν τον κοννεκτορα με τον  αριθμο 1), μονωσα πολυ καλα τα καλωδια (φαινονται με κιτρινη μονωτικη)  και δοκιμασα, και το ψυγειο δουλευει αρκετες μερες τωρα...

Πλέον ειμαστε σε αυτη τη φαση:



το (2) στην παραπανω εικονα πρεπει να ειναι ο αισθητηρας που διακοπτει  την λειτουργια της αντιστασης ξεπαγωματος... ειναι πιασμενος με ζιπακι  πανω στην εβαπορετα, και ειναι μια θηκη απο σιλικονη σφραγισμενη στην  ακρη, που περιεχει τον αισθητηρα... δεν το εχω μετρησει με καποιο  πολυμετρο.

Το πρόβλημα μου ειναι οτι απο οσο μπορω να καταλαβω, η αντισταση ξεπαγωματος...
η οποία ομως ειναι ΚΑΤΩ απο την εβαπορετα που φαινεται με τον πάγο, αν  προσεξετε στα σημεια 3 και 4 η εβαπορετα συνεχιζει πιο χαμηλα απο το  κατω επιπεδο της καταψυξης.

Αν κοιταξει κανεις στην κοιλοτητα που δημιουργειται εκει, φαινεται πολυ  δυσκολα, μετα βίας, στη δεξια γωνια ενας γυαλινος σωληνας με καποια  πλαστικα στο πλάϊ και κατι προστατευτικα λεπτης λαμαρινας που μοιαζει  αρκετα με αυτον:

http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=26610

Το ερωτημα ειναι: 
- Πως αποκτα κανείς προσβαση εκει ωστε να το βγαλει απο τη θεση του, να  διαπιστωσει οτι όντως εχει προβλημα κλπ και να το αντικαταστησει?
- Επιτρεπεται να "βγει" στριμωχτα η εβαπορετα απο τη θεση της με καποιο  τροπο ή θα τρυπησει καμμια σωληνα και θα μου σκασει στα μουτρα?

Η πισω μερια του ψυγειου ειναι μια σκετη λαμαρινα, με 4-5 βιδες, πισω  της εχει αφρωδες υλικο που ειναι κολλημενο πανω της, (η σερπαντινα ειναι  εσωτερικα)   οποτε το να βρει κανεις προσβαση απο πισω ειναι καπως  περιεργο για τον αρχαριο... καθε εκατοστο της λαμαρινας που "ξεκολλας"  ακουγεται ανατριχιαστικα, (σε φαση "παει το ξεσκισα"), αν χρειαστει  βεβαια θα το κανω.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για το χρονο σας...


EDIT
δευτερευον θεμα ειναι το ανεμιστηρακι, ειχε για καποιο αγνωστο λογο μετακινηθει πιο "μεσα" στον αξονα του και φαγωθηκε σιγα σιγα ενα κομματι της φτερωτης. Οπως το κοιτας γυρναει αριστεροστροφα και φυσαει αερα στην καταψυξη 
Βρηκα ενα ιδιο αλλα με ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ φορα στα πτερυγια... αν ηξερε κανεις που να κοιταξω για να βρω το σωστο γιατι μου λενε οτι ερχονται μονο με μοτερ...???

----------


## trident

Κανείς δεν έχει ιδέα?

----------


## sofosal

Για να σου ρίχνει το ρελε διαφυγής κάπου έχεις διαρροή προς την γη.
Ξεκίνα από το μοτέρ. 
Βγάλε το βίσμα από πάνω του και κοίτα με ένα πολύμετρο στα 200KΩM, όλες του τις επαφές προς γη.
Αν δεις μέτρηση κάτω από 15 KΩM, πας για μοτερ.

Η αντίσταση θα μπορούσε επίσης να σου προκαλέσει διαρροή, αν έχει σπάσει ο σωλήνας μέσα στον οποίο βρίσκεται.
Πριν επιχειρήσεις να την βγάλεις μέτρα την και αυτήν για διαρροή προς γη.

Το πως ακριβώς θα την βγάλεις - αν χρειαστεί- , δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω, ίσως κάποιος άλλος που το έχει κάνει...

πάντως αν φτάσεις εκεί καλό είναι να αφήσεις εκτός ρεύματος το ψυγείο για αρκετές ώρες, ώστε να φύγει όλος ο πάγος
και να δεις πιο καθαρά το πως θα επέμβεις...

----------


## ghostdog

καλησπερα
Η εβαπορετα που λες εγω την λεω στοιχειο, Ειναι πιασμενη με δυο βιδες πανω, δεξια και αριστερα. Καλο θα ηταν να το ξεπαγωνες πρωτα για να βλεπεις καλυτερα. Μολις τις ξεβιδωσεις, προσεκτικα μετακινεις ολες τις σωληνωσεις προς τα πανω. Θελει προσοχη να μην σου τσακισει καμια σωληνα.Θα χρειαστεις και τις διαστασεις- πιθανον να ειναι και σπασμενο το γυαλι της αντιστασης. Εκει που θα παρεις την αντισταση, εχουν και το πτερύγιο  για το ανεμιστηρακι που θες

----------

